# When to buy?  Do pellet stoves go on sale?



## wdosmer (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi all.
I thought I had it all figured out.  I purchased a stove last May and I got a good price.  Well the stove never came and I FINALLY got my money back.  Now I'm stuck in the middle of heating season and I don't know if I should buy a pellet stove now or just burn oil and wait until some time when they might go on sale.  Do pellet stoves go on sale?  is there any time (spring maybe) when dealers will slash prices to move them off the shelf for the summer?  My wife wants me to buy one right now (but prices seem higher than they were when I was looking last spring/summer).  

Any dealers out there want to let me in on some industry knowledge?  Will I get a better price if I wait???

Thanks!  Bill


----------



## sydney1963 (Jan 3, 2009)

April, May, June from what I can gather from other posts.


----------



## tinkabranc (Jan 3, 2009)

Offseason is usually the best time to buy anything.  
But, after the great pellet stove rush of 08, I doubt you will find 
many dealers this year selling stoves with big discounts unless 
they are going out of biz.


----------



## imacman (Jan 3, 2009)

Bill, not that I'm advocating one brand over another (although i have had great success with my stove), Travis Industries (Avalon, Lopi stoves) says on their website that their having a winter sale.  You have to contact the dealer in your area for more info.

Here's the website:  www.avalonfirestyles.com


----------



## sydney1963 (Jan 3, 2009)

Oil is on the rise again.


----------



## Steveo (Jan 3, 2009)

If you wait until the spring, I bet there is going to be lots of good deals on used stoves that were purchased this year. These stoves will be almost new with very little use. Where are these stoves going to come from? They will be from all the people who jumped on the pellet stove bandwagon who just figured out they are to much like work. I actually enjoy cleaning and maintaining my pellet stove even though I had to do an unexpected welding job on a brand new stove but that is another story. In Maine I have talked to at least 10 people who have already sold their new pellet stoves at a huge loss because it to much work for them, so look for the deals in the spring.


----------



## webbie (Jan 3, 2009)

I agree with Steveo that there will be a lot of lightly used units on the market - and also a lot of brand new ones at lower prices than this year. This is due to a number of reasons, including the fact that steel is coming down in price, too much supply vs. demand, etc.

However, if you want a particular unit - a Harman, for instance - you will probably pay dang near full boat. Same with Avalon, etc. so a winter sale would be good on those premium stoves. But if you are open to many potential brands and a bargain is the biggest driver...then wait and look around.

There was a time early last spring when Quadrafire was selling a lot of excess inventory at 1/2 price. I don't expect that to happen again, but it is one example of a bargain. Someone posted an invoice on here....I think the insert was $1250 instead of $2500.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 3, 2009)

usually left over stock of our units are found to drop by as much as 50% starting in late january, check your local lowes and home depot to see if they have any left in stock and keep an eye on them, they may be getting clearanced out soon to make room for the big box stores to start stocking summer stuff in their seasonal departments.


----------



## OU812 (Jan 3, 2009)

You can always check Craigslist.  I have seen some good deals on there and a lot of times the sellers will throw in the pellets stove pipe and pellets as well.  Be flexible and search the largest cities near your location as well.  Just remember to have your stove checked out thoroughly before you actually purchase it.


----------



## imacman (Jan 3, 2009)

stoveguy2esw said:
			
		

> usually left over stock of our units are found to drop by as much as 50% starting in late january, check your local lowes and home depot to see if they have any left in stock and keep an eye on them, they may be getting clearanced out soon to make room for the big box stores to start stocking summer stuff in their seasonal departments.



I was just in HD the other day (Newburgh, NY store), and they still have 8 or 9 of the 25-PDVC & 25 PDV units sitting on the shelves, and lots of pipe kits too.


----------



## Xena (Jan 3, 2009)

Lots to think about.  Are you looking for dealer install and maintenance
or are you planning on installing and maintaining the stove yourself.
As has been mentioned, good deals on 2nd hand stoves can be found -
often at all times of the year, but doesn't do you much good if you
need dealer service.  Most dealers won't provide service if you didn't
buy from them so this is a major thing to consider before shopping.
Maintenance and troubleshooting when things go wrong can be 
frustrating, time consuming, and a pita.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 4, 2009)

zeta said:
			
		

> Lots to think about.  Are you looking for dealer install and maintenance
> or are you planning on installing and maintaining the stove yourself.
> As has been mentioned, good deals on 2nd hand stoves can be found -
> often at all times of the year, but doesn't do you much good if you
> ...



zeta makes a good point, if you intend to do the DIY thing a late model second hand stove or one from the big box store may be the way to go. however if you arent a mechanical type (no offense meant not everyone is) or simply want the convenience of an in house service plan , go through a dealer whoo carries such a plan as part of the package. granted its more expensive up front , but it may be worth it if its the preferred situation for you as the owner. persoanlly i think both types of sales models have their place , it just depends on which way you wish to go.


----------



## South of Boston (Jan 4, 2009)

When I was shopping in Late July early August I visited many stores that had a waiting list. Several stores actully had an old sign with the priced corssed off and a new higher price written over. After seeing that I knew it was going to be a challenge purchasing one for this season. Since purchasing in Sept I have seen the same stores now with them in stock, but still a higher price than pre summer.


----------



## imacman (Jan 4, 2009)

South of Boston said:
			
		

> .......Since purchasing in Sept I have seen the same stores now with them in stock, but still a higher price than pre summer.



I'd bet some money that will change in about a month or so....maybe sooner.


----------



## defield (Jan 4, 2009)

A stove shop in Oxford, Maine was recently advertising an "End of year" sale with 15% off for cash and carry of in stock Quadrafire stoves or free installation if you purchased  a stove and vent kit from them.

I called and spoke with a very pleasant store person in late December.  At that time they had Castiles and Mt Vernons in stock.  Installation wait time was very short.

Also, I agree with the thought that many pellet stoves will be for sale soon because of the daily maintenance that is required and the easing of oil prices.


----------



## krooser (Jan 4, 2009)

I bought my used St. Croix Pepin for $1150.00 from my dealer...came with a one year warranty and 10 bags of pellets... bought it in October's pre-season sale.

I'll be looking for another one like that this fall for my shop.

Our local farm stores has Big E's on sale in November for $1100.00...


----------



## Scoop (Jan 5, 2009)

I bought mine on Ebay in the summer. Terriffic deal.


----------



## packerfan (Jan 5, 2009)

I got my Englander for half price 2 years ago in february at home depot.    I'm happy with the stove and customer support from englander.


----------



## staplebox (Jan 5, 2009)

I also got my Englander for 1/2 price ($600) last year at Lowes.  I think it was in Jan.  I too thought about buying 2 extras to sell in the summer/fall, but didn't.  (Never been that good at business stuff) 

I also believe that there that there will be some slightly used units on the market come March/April.  I'll be on the lookout IF pellet prices ever come down.  If pellet prices stay high I'll scrounge more wood.  If pellets are cheep off season I'll try to get a unit to replace the wood stove for the 10/11 season (already have next years wood).  I'd rather collect a used pellet stove and pellets this spring then harvest more wood.  We'll see.


----------

